
Asymmetric Information and Entrepreneurship (2017) - jxub
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2596846
======
sblank
see [https://steveblank.com/2018/04/11/why-entrepreneurs-start-
co...](https://steveblank.com/2018/04/11/why-entrepreneurs-start-companies-
rather-than-join-them/)

